

Next Generation Cloud Storage: Unlimited, End-To-End Encrypted, Open Source - denma
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/disk42-next-generation-cloud-storage/x/10218462

======
theandrewbailey
This is a great project. I backed it a few days ago, after asking them if you
can host your own private servers (yes, you can).

------
fln
I'm still waiting on my IndieGoGo Dragonfly... soon to be 2 years late...
(T_T)

